# Goin get tight sucka's!!!!!



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Goin on the BOOBY TRAP tomorrow SUCKA'S. Cant believe I'm actually saying that!!! Haha I don't think I'm gettin any sleep tonight.. Man trip of a lifetime I can't wait!!!! I can't thank you enough Brett for having me as a guest on that fine vessel you call the BOOBY TRAP


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats, I'm jealous 

Avid wader here, always love they're post and pics on the site


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

If your ggoing on the Booby Trap then theres no doubt you will get tight and STAY TIGHT!

Im not gonna lie, Im a little jealous as well.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Best of luck to you all, post up some pictures and tells us what happened!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Im jealous of myself haha like I said this is going to be a trip of a lifetime for me.. I never thought Id be lucky enough to say I caught my first sword on the BOOBY TRAP!!! 

HAVE YOU HAD A BROAD ON YOUR ROD LATELY???? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!! only on the BOOBY TRAP.... excited to fish with ya my friend


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

"dotcom" said:


> GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!! only on the BOOBY TRAP.... excited to fish with ya my friend


The pleasure's all mine!! It was great meeting you the other day I had no idea I would end up fishing with you a week later!! now LETS GET TIGHT SUCKAAAAA!! haha


----------



## creepingsquid (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting u. Can't wait to get tight SUCKA!!!!
Capt. Jeff (socks)


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

I can hear it now when I'm walking up WELECOME TO THE BOOBY TRAP!!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Get tigh Sucka!!!

DL :doowapsta


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

sounds like its gonna be a trip of a lifetime, :brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

creepingsquid said:


> Looking forward to meeting u. Can't wait to get tight SUCKA!!!!
> Capt. Jeff (socks)


Same here man!! Its going to be great meeting all of yall!!! almost as good as going GET TIGHT ON MY FIRST SWORD lol jk.. **** why is 5am coming so slowwwwww haha


----------



## creepingsquid (Apr 14, 2010)

DL get your arse over here for the seminar.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bkb7777 said:


> I can hear it now when I'm walking up WELECOME TO THE BOOBY TRAP!!!


You better get to bed young man you have some cranking to do tomorrow !Capt. Ahab


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

I never forget my trip on the Boobey Trap! First class boat, with a top notch crew. Thanks for the memories Capt.Brett. :cheers::cheers:


Get Tight Sucka!!!!!
DL :doowapsta


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> You better get to bed young man you have some cranking to do tomorrow !Capt. Ahab


Let's see what the kid's got..........


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> You better get to bed young man you have some cranking to do tomorrow !Capt. Ahab


Im gonna try to get some sleep dont know how well its gonna work too pumped right now haha

See yall in the AM


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Someone is going to get a work out, enjoy it too. Have fun and bring in your big one


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Konan said:


> Let's see what the kid's got..........


Im bringing my video camera.. Im sure theyll have one there too.. Ill crank till my arms fall off!!haha


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bkb7777 said:


> Im gonna try to get some sleep dont know how well its gonna work too pumped right now haha
> 
> See yall in the AM


5:30 my brother.... Tight Sucka .....!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

bkb7777 said:


> Im bringing my video camera.. Im sure theyll have one there too.. Ill crank till my arms fall off!!haha


Post it up brother we will see if you can keep up with the Barbarian.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

I am sure you will "GET TIGHT" better get some sleep your gonna need it...



Stay tight my friends


Tom


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Y'all catch a few for DL It's blowing NW here tonight cool and blowing all week.:slimer: Hope you catch a nickel Sucka!! Say hi' to Michael, and the crew for me.

DL :doowapsta


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Good luck bkb7777!

:cheers:


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Red Tuna said:


> Good luck bkb7777!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you sir!

Going to bed fella's got some Catchin to do tomorrow!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

disco lady said:


> y'all catch a few for dl it's blowing nw here tonight cool and blowing all week sad3sm . Hope you catch a "nickel" sucka!! Say hi' to Michael, and the voodoo crew for me.
> 
> DL :doowapsta


Get tight sucka!!!!!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Hope you have an awesome trip and GET TIGHT!!!*

I am sure you will be hooked up in no time. Sounds like you will be having a blast while we are at work. GO SLAUGHTER EM!!!!!!


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Im jealous GET TIGHT


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ahhhhhh it's only 3.. I can't sleep son just woke me up for a bottle and Im wide awake now..


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I would be just as excited. A trip on that boat with that crew is on my bucket list for sure.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats! A trip on that boat is truely a trip of a lifetime. The Booby Trap Team are great guys IMO are the best fisherman in Texas. Can't wait to hear the report and see some video. Get tight sucka!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hope y'all got tight. We did!!! 

Brandon


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Comin in the jetties got a new state record and my first sword!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah c'mon man!!!!!!! If you really did VERY GOOD ON YA!!! If not then tell us the real story!!?? Hope it is a good one, it already sounds good anywho!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats on the record Pomfret!!!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

wow, that's a great first trip. Nice


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Will take you at your word. That is way 2COOL!!!!, first Sword and a state record to boot!! Good things happen to good people!!! Right place at the right time. Got to go to catch them that is for sure! Once again Congrats!!! FISH ON BROTHER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats! Glad you got tight...!!:brew:

DL :doowapsta


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

A new record Pomfret has got to be a stud!!! Congrats all the way around!!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Post a picture of this sword!!! Congrats on a great fish!


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Caught a new state record pomfret.. not a sword lol sorry for the confusion lol. We didnt get any pics of the sword unfortunately.. It was released to quick and noone had a camera in hand.. but it was a world record! jk it was prolly in the 150 range. But heres a couple pics from the trip. Thanks again Brett for having me it was a blast fishing with everyone. Felt great to finally feel a broad on my rod haha


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Alrighty then, sounds like a nice trip and you did get hooked up!! Way to go. Probably best you did not get a record sword it would of been your last trip on that boat!!?? Just kidding. Good on everyone. Now what kind of fish is that never seen one of those before!!! Cool looking though. FISH ON guys!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

It was a pleasure fishing with you.... Nice job on the swordfish and the pomfret !!! You are welcome to come along as angler any time my brother .... Wish we would have got David's big sword to the boat:/..... Get Tight Sucka ! See ya at the Swordfish Seminar!!!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Badass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

nice work bro!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Duh it was only stated twice already!! (Pomfret). Again way to go everyone!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice trip guys!


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> It was a pleasure fishing with you.... Nice job on the swordfish and the pomfret !!! You are welcome to come along as angler any time my brother .... Wish we would have got David's big sword to the boat:/..... Get Tight Sucka ! See ya at the Swordfish Seminar!!!!! Capt. Ahab


Thanks man.. I know that was a big sword!! and anytime I get the call Ill be there . See you there man.. I cant wait its goin to be a blast!

till then STAY TIGHT SUCKAAAAAA


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice...Pomfret, I love those armored Permits, they are so cool. Pretty work brotha.

DL :doowapsta


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Truly awesome first trip out! Congratulations on the record and you first sword. I hope to meet you at the seminar. Props to Bret for Getting You Tight!!!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats!! Sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank y'all for the comments it was an awsome experience And like Brandon said Brett has a 6th sense for those fish lol


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks bro..... The pomfret will be displayed at the seminar with the sword Grant and crew caught so everyone can see some of the deep water fish they will be catching !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Congrats*

Way to go BK that is awesome.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like an excellent first trip on the Booby Trap. But then again, who would expect anything less?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Brett was just sharing some info on where and how he catches those Pomfret at the fishinfg show. We stopped by Don's booth (Savage rods) and he was there. They has a little slide show running and a pic of a really large one popped up. The man is a fish whisperer.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

For such a little fish you wouldnt believe how hard it was fighting.. It could be that I had caught a sword a little earlier and was a little tired or just the 1500 foot of line I had to reel in.. But I know that thing felt like a monster!!


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

What a awesome trip, congrats to you


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well it's official the 2 state record pomfrets will be on display at the seminar the one Brett caught on his LP electric reel and the one I caught on rod n reel along with a 200 lb sword!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bkb7777 said:


> Well it's official the 2 state record pomfrets will be on display at the seminar the one Brett caught on his LP electric reel and the one I caught on rod n reel along with a 200 lb sword!!


 If we get another window I would like to do a monster 35-40lb tilefish and maybe a big oilfish... That would be cool to have all the different fish we catch while swordfishing.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> If we get another window I would like to do a monster 35-40lb tilefish and maybe a big oilfish... That would be cool to have all the different fish we catch while swordfishing.... Capt. Ahab


I totally agree, most people never get to see these "deep" fish in person. I know I personally haven't caught an oilfish yet, but I do drill for oil everyday hehe.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> If we get another window I would like to do a monster 35-40lb tilefish and maybe a big oilfish... That would be cool to have all the different fish we catch while swordfishing.... Capt. Ahab


Don't forget to warn everybody about that shark you told me about. It has barbs like a catfish and if you don't grab it right it'll ruin your day


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great point... Need to get one of the " Spiney Dogfish " for display ...


----------

